# How high can a 15wk old 'poo climb?



## Jill L (Nov 2, 2012)

Depends on how high up you put the treat bag!!! I went upstairs to put the ironing away and came down to find Cindy had climbed onto a chair, reached up onto the CD cabinet, which is about 4ft high and grabbed the treat bag. There she was, in front of the fire, just polishing off the last of the contents.
It was soooo hard not to laugh, because of course it was very naughty of her, but oh so funny.....maybe she's going to be a mountaineer (or should that be mountain goat) when she grows up


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

oops lots of cheeky poos up to naughty tricks at the moment!
Cindy has beautiful markings.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine can jump onto chairs and Bonnie has even been on my kitchen table- not to eat anything, she wanted to look out of the window to bark at a squirrel that was on my bird table!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Sami is like a Gazelle!! If he can't get what he wants by jumping . . he will try to find a way to "climb" up to it. They are very clever!! He grabbed my reading glasses off the kitchen counter recently with one jump! Actually the first jump was to see exactly where they were . . the second one and they were in his mouth!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Pretty high I would say! the day we brought Dudley home (8 and a half weeks) he climbed on top of a backpack and then onto a wicker drawer and was trying to pull himself to the top of the unit when we spoiled his fun!! we called him Dudley Drake (after Drake the explorer) for a few weeks - then had lots of new names for him!!


----------



## Jill L (Nov 2, 2012)

Funnily enough Cindy is very likely to be called a few new names in the next ten minutes. OH is on his way home from work and I've just caught her killing his phone charger!
I'll probably get an earful too - the charger was on top of the same cabinet as the treatbag she stole earlier, so I should have realised it would be her next target 
Who's a silly mummy then?!!!


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

bless them!! When I bought George home at 7 weeks old I got him a puppy play pen thought he would be safe it that? But NO he kept climbing out of it when our back were turned little monkey. We could not believe it as he was so small. So had to remove the bottom cover and put it on the top result now he can't get out ha ha


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I must have missed this thread... Very funny stories ... Wee monkeys  

xxx


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

We caught Jack (17 weeks) today climbing up the outside of his crate and then quite proudly sat on top of it


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Talk about where there's a will theres a way.....brilliant stories.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I love a bit of mischief! Hehehe..


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Sami and Carley will take turns jumping on top of her crate in the bedroom and looking out the window. We have a stool by the window, but the crate is a bit higher and offers a better vantage point! When I picked Sami up from grooming Friday he was so excited to see me he was jumping all the way to shoulder level!! His groomer said "OMG, I can't believe how high he can jump!!"


----------

